# Sausage stuffer gasket popping



## archeryrob (Jan 27, 2020)

So yesterday I was stuffing 21mm casings. I had 20# to do for snack sticks. The right side at the same spot would pop the gasket up and start squeezing a ribbon of meat while I was stuffing. I would pull the head back up and clean it good with paper towels and get everything out. Then clean the gasket and put it back on. Then it would pop again, in the exact same spot. I wiped the meat away and I could see the gasket poking up.

I know the gasket can't be going bad in the same spot each time as it is being moved around each time cleaned. The side wall and the head do not show any problems that I can see. I tired going slower and it seemed to be better, but I never had this happen before. Any ideas on why? Too much pressure? Gasket getting spretchy?

I have made some snack sticks but not alot. I made 20# last month and no problems. Did 20# of bologna the day before and no issues.


----------



## 73saint (Jan 27, 2020)

Did the hopper get dented somewhere?  Maybe causing the plunger to not “flush up” everywhere?


----------



## archeryrob (Jan 27, 2020)

no I tried looking up and down the side of the bucket and the side of the press head. Not flaws flet or seen.


----------



## zwiller (Jan 27, 2020)

I have same thing happen and I have new stuffer.  Only happens when I first start and goes away.  Have not stufferd other things yet but yes snack stick for me too, so pressure is a factor as I am using a tiny 10mm tube.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 27, 2020)

I think saint is going in the right direction .
I'm using a 5lb vertical Lem , and have the same trouble at times .
In my case , to much force doing small casings ( stiff mix ) causes the shaft to flex out of plumb with the canister , which in turn makes the plunger ride higher on one side and causes the blow out .


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 27, 2020)

might be a stupid question but do you have the gasket upside down.


----------



## archeryrob (Jan 27, 2020)

The gasket is completely round. There is not a top or bottom that can be seen.


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 27, 2020)

archeryrob said:


> The gasket is completely round. There is not a top or bottom that can be seen.


ok, yeah if it's round I don't think it matters, some gaskets do have like an open end which would make a difference.


----------



## JoeCz (Wednesday at 9:33 AM)

smokerjim said:


> might be a stupid question but do you have the gasket upside down.


Here’s a dumb question, which way is the seal/gasket supposed to go?  I have the cabela’s 30lb commercial stuffer with the gasket that is shaped like a ”V”. I use it facing down (open side) towards the meat.  The owners manual doesn’t specify which way it should be installed.  thx


----------



## mosparky (Wednesday at 11:12 AM)

did you lube the seal ? I know mine at work is really not happy if it doesn't get lube and will pop, grown and eventually tear the o-ring gasket if used dry.


----------



## smokerjim (Yesterday at 5:04 AM)

JoeCz said:


> Here’s a dumb question, which way is the seal/gasket supposed to go?  I have the cabela’s 30lb commercial stuffer with the gasket that is shaped like a ”V”. I use it facing down (open side) towards the meat.  The owners manual doesn’t specify which way it should be installed.  thx


My gasket is tapered which I put the skinnier side towards meat which puts the opening up, but if your is working good I would just use the way you have it if not try reversing it.


----------

